# What would you clean this with?



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

On the top of my motor there is a cover over the inverter that i think is aluminium, possibly painted with a texture to it.

Since i got the car it has been covered in marks, it had a slightly white powdery substance, a bit like salt in patches that i have been able to remove with G101, but there now remains these marks.



















Has anyone got any suggestions on the best way to remove these marks?

Is it just a case of increasing the strength of the G101 mix and use a stiff brush? I was worried about using too strong a mix of 101 as my AS rep said not to use it on bare aluminium.

Thanks in advance

Ian


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you tried R222 auto body wash? That could do the trick.


----------



## wlmoate (Nov 29, 2014)

Well the corrosion looks like aluminium oxide. This could be because the cast metal has no protection (aluminium has some natural protection) Or it is anodized and it has failed. 

You could try an aluminium brightener (test a hidden part first) or a scotch brite(abrasive pad by 3M) and some autosol for aluminium.

Once it is clean protect it with some wax for aluminium or clear lacquer for a spray and forget. Don't forget to use high temp lacquer. 

Wayne


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ace-glaze-alubright-aluminium-engine-cleaner/


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Have you tried R222 auto body wash? That could do the trick.


Thanks, I've not tried R222, but having read a few descriptions of it, it seems that it is more of a degreaser but the marks are not greasy, i'll read a bit more to see if it has more uses than just degreasing, thanks for the suggestion.



wlmoate said:


> Well the corrosion looks like aluminium oxide. This could be because the cast metal has no protection (aluminium has some natural protection) Or it is anodized and it has failed.
> 
> You could try an aluminium brightener (test a hidden part first) or a scotch brite(abrasive pad by 3M) and some autosol for aluminium.
> 
> ...


Thanks

I think it is aluminium oxide, i'd not heard of aluminium brightener before, i'm going to have a search to see if i can locate some, i don't suppose you know of any good brands to look out for? Because of the textured surface i'd prefer to avoid anything abrasive though, but maybe i'll try some aluminium polish and or brightener with a brush.

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

Anyone else got any ideas or experience of shifting this stuff?


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

suspal said:


> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ace-glaze-alubright-aluminium-engine-cleaner/


Suspal, thanks this looks like it could be the stuff:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

suspal said:


> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ace-glaze-alubright-aluminium-engine-cleaner/


Ordered- gutted i missed the free delivery offer that was on last week


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Surfex HD


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Or the Britemax Metal twins, polish and sealant.
They are very very good on Aluminium

My chequer plates came up like they were chrome plated, and Autosol did nothing.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

Best bet will be acid to clean properly like autosmart Ali or Ali shine both work well don't polish as it will all get stuck in the texture


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

pantypoos said:


> Ordered- gutted i missed the free delivery offer that was on last week


Let us know how you go on, sounds an interesting product


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Let us know how you go on, sounds an interesting product


+1. I would also like to know how you get on with this.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I had half an hour last night to give it try, and unfortunately i didn't get on very well.

I tested it in a small area at the side of the cover and it didn't have much affect at all. I applied one trigger squirt and left it for a minute, then gave it a scrub with a toothbrush, then left it for another few minutes. The area i applied it to darkened slightly but it didn't seem to remove the marks, if anything it made the dark areas bigger. i rinsed the area off and was left with pretty much the same as before.

I didn't get chance to take any photos, but will try to get one tonight.

I don't think the product is at fault, it is a mix of some pretty strong acids, and I think it would work well on bare metal, but it think the cover has some sort of paint/coating on it, that you can see sparkling on the original pics. And i think this coating has possibly been eroded.

I'm going to contact Nissan again, (the first time i asked them they gave me the verbal equivalent of a shrug and "why on earth would you want to clean that" over the phone) and ask them what they suggest i clean it with and see if the can tell me what it is made of.

I'll also try the product on some bare metal and report back on how it works, as i think it is a useful, if not used very often, addition to my detailing arsenal.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

If you get any joy can you post after shots ?


----------



## Chevyulrik (Jul 26, 2014)

It looks like corrosion to me- bare aluminium with no protection will look like that after a winter or two.
I my opinion you Will never get it of- and any polish will just make it shine.
It is almost impossible to get it back to the original cast"colour".

My engine Bay it covered in protection Oil every winter - only to avoid what we see here.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

So guys, i tried some of the Alubright on Mrs P's Auris today on some bare Aluminium, and although it didn't work so well on the inverter cover on my car, it worked pretty well on part of her cam cover.

Before:









During: It fizzes up when you apply it.









After: with a little agitation with a toothbrush and a wipe of with a damp cloth









As you can see it removed a lot of the corrosion but didn't touch the oily spots. I think if i'd reapplied a few times and spent a bit more time on it, it would have come up looking really good, but i only spent about 10 mins playing so i could show you guys what it does.

Overall i think it is a good product and if you have some minging looking metal in your engine bay this is the stuff to make it look better.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

that rocker cover looks like bare cast aluminium, and the grainy texture is from the casting process. if you can remove the badges, a fine wire brushing will clean it up. You could even lop the cover off and get it mirror polished at a metal shop!


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

In my experience this is a characteristic of aluminium. Besides using a fine metal brush which sometimes works...you could paint it with aluminium paint...I use Eastwoods Aluma Blast from Frost...great stuff with a great finish...comes in a tin or spray can...spray can gives a better finish IMO...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Coke and tin foil, will do the job.


----------

